# Costco battery size



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

Finally had to replace the battery on our 2005 XE. Costco in Canada does not list a compatible size in their book. The reference on my actual battery was "80D23L", and Google helped me find that this same battery is in the 04 G35 coupe.

So, back to Costco, and the battery for the 04 G35 is Costco size code "8".

Bought it, fits perfect, starts perfect.

Just thought I'd let everyone know.


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

How much was it?


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

$76, or thereabouts. Plus HST, and maybe an eco fee. I can't recall.


----------

